# Brittany Ferries



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well sailed for the first time abroad Sunday 11th with Brittany Ferries to Bilbao and it has to be said they were fantastic. Cabin was great so was the service and the food etc even some entertainment to boot.

DJM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

How many shares do they give you with the ticket price :lol: :lol: 
Sorry, I just had to say that  
have a great holiday


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Grath

If you live near Plymouth and are going to the south of Spain there is very little price difference when using Britttany Ferries than travelling via Dover when you take tolls and fuel into account.

Many people claim Brittany Ferries to be expensive but that depends very much on where you live but for me it is an economic option.

My last trip comparisons are here:

Via Brittany Ferries

Home to Plymouth and return is 80 miles

Ferry Return Plymouth to Santander with club cabin and free breakfast through Travel Club: £695 return.

Plymouth to Malaga via Santander is 1188 miles return

Total miles Home to Malaga and return is 1268

Return Journey Costs

Ferry: £695
Tolls: NIL
Fuel: £363

Total Return Cost Home to Malaga via Santander is £1058.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Home to Dover and return is 512 miles

Ferry Return for 2 people Dover/Calais: £100

Calais to Malaga return is 2606miles

Total Miles Home to Malaga and return is 3118 miles

Return Journey Costs

Ferry: £100
Tolls: £200
Fuel: £862

Total Return Cost Home to Malaga via Calais is £1162

All figures taken from http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/web/Routes selecting "caravan optioin and fuel price of £1.46 per litre (which is overpriced).

Of course you could make savings travelling via Calais by avoiding toll roads but it might be necessary to add in a couple of Aires or campsites which I have not costed.

Either way there is little difference between the costs for some of us if your aim is to get to Spain quickly. For many the journey is part of the holiday so it's all down to personal choice.

But in purely price terms there is not much difference for me at least.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi DJM.
I thought my post was a joke  
Thanks for your detailed breakdown, although there was no need.

I lived in Plymouth for over 20 years and I know the logistics.

But only a couple of days ago, I had a quick look at BF prices and I was shocked. I know they were expensive but on one quote I got around £1500 return  

The price you have got is well worth doing and I cannot fault it 

Incidental, you don't need £200 tolls, the National roads are pretty good.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Grath

Thanks. I mentioned this because, when so many people say Brittany Ferries is expensive, that becomes the general opinion. 

Recently in Spain I mentioned to somebody that I had travelled via Santander and the person more or less told me I was crazy. When I presented him with the figures he was amazed.

Having said that I do think BF prices next year will increase considerably due to EC Regulations requiring operators to use higher quality fuels, the need to stem losses and to compensate for losses on the recent strike.

I can well understand that your return quote was £1500. BF now use dynamic pricing meaning that the earlier you book the cheaper the price.

Incidentally I did mention in my earlier post that you could save money by using non toll roads but I didn't take account of the need for a few night stops as even many Aires charge nowadays and some prefer campsites.

Regards


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have just done a price check with BF and for shipping out in mid May and returning mid June.

With the cheapest cabin the return fare was £998.

The £1500 I quoted was through the CC and at high season.
I suppose it's horses for courses.


----------



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I haven't seen any one mention Brittany Ferries Property Owners Abroad club in this post. Are you aware of this?

You don't have to own a property abroad, there is an annuall fee of £70 but the benefits you get for France Travel is 30% off your ferry bookings, complimentary cabin on UK to France sailings in the afternoon departure, complimentary cabin on France to UK sailings on a morning departure. 10% discount on everything you buy on board. Breakfast is virtually free for all members of your family on overnight sailings. There is a France club and a Spain club and I assume the discounts apply to either.

John1215


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

john1215 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't seen any one mention Brittany Ferries Property Owners Abroad club in this post. Are you aware of this?
> 
> ...


More info and the name has changed to Club Voyage

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/club-voyage-travel-club

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/club-voyage-travel-club/france

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/club-voyage-travel-club/spain


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

john1215 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't seen any one mention Brittany Ferries Property Owners Abroad club in this post. Are you aware of this?
> 
> ...


I mentioned it in my post. That is how the return trip cost £695 at a 30% discount which more or less ties in with Grath's latest quote of £998.

There is an initial registration fee of £70 for France and £60 annual fee. For Spain the figures are £100 registration and £100 annually.

It's probably only worth it if you do more than one trip a year.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BF*

Hello,

Have sung the praises of Brittany Ferries for a while on here, just like mike48.

But the way Brittany Ferries handled my last crossing and business has left me feeling quite bitter towards them.

The Crew were striking and the Management cut off their nose to spit their own face.

In-Short:

The crew were not happy, started industrial action. Brittany ferries then shut shop after wildcat strikes. The Management, the Crew and the unions should have never let it get to such a state to end up spoiling the travel plans of so many.

We had planned a 25th Wedding anniversary for over a year. Six adults had to arrange time off together from work and business. Along with our two Grandchildren. Our youngest Daughter had taken three flights from the other side of the world to be with us. With the idea of taking a short drive to Portsmouth, overnight to Bilbao and a seven hour drive to Jave Spain.

Instead, she had the three flights. A drive to Hull, Overnight Ferry to Zeebrugge and then a 1200 mile drive through Belgium and France into Spain.

I was fed a pack of lies from BF regarding the possibility of the sailing going ahead. Then with a promise of an alternative sailing that was then cancelled as it was only as just-in-case we get back to work basis.

I already had a gripe with BF over a previous ignored complaint. Our Membership has been extended by 3 months as a gesture of goodwill by BF. But I am considering weather or not to renew or not for 2013/14.

Makes me wonder what the situation would have been had P&O and or http://www.trasmediterranea.es/ (Acconia) still been on the route.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CDV*

CDV

There is Club de voyage spain and the French one.

As an Example.

If you join the Spain one. It is £200 for the first year. That comprises of £100 membership and £100 Admin fee (all done in seconds by the internet).

You get 30% off Spain but only 10% off French Crossings. Friends and Family get 10% off all crossings.

If any of my Friends on here want 10% discount, please contact me.

TM


----------



## monkeyboy72 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi djmotorhomer, we are taking that same crossing at the end of December and were wondering what to do with our fridge as the gas has to be turned off, did they provide a hook up to use?, thanks


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We sail with Brittany ferries on the 28 November and return at the end of March, this is with a car and caravan and the cost is £700.
If you are not fussy there is a way to make it that cheap.
If you book the Pont Aven you can book a reclining seat in the lounge area at a cost of £10 or so instead of a cabin.
As the dog will be in the kennels on the deck above this suits us as I can keep popping up and have a walk on the deck.
There are no bookable seats on the Cap Finistre so you have to book a cabin.


Mike


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are no hookups and your gas must be turned off. Our stuff stays cold but I am unsure about frozen food as we don't take it.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We did three trips to Spain via BF, with the vans and trailer (the old one, not the very new one) and we enjoyed the crossings and the boats, but that was in the early 2000's and probably not indicative of current sailings.

We did look at going with the big trailer but the cost made our eyes water a bit, The trailer is 7m and the Disco 5m so length costs a fair bit!

The last trip we did just over 3000 miles door to door in two weeks. Santander to Capello (Alicante) then across to Quartiera (Portugal) then back up to Santander. We did about 600 miles of local running around.



















Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Blimey Peter, do you really need a generator as big as that just to keep your fridge going?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> We did look at going with the big trailer but the cost made our eyes water a bit, The trailer is 7m and the Disco 5m so length costs a fair bit!
> 
> Peter


Thats the size of our car and caravan that we will be taking next week for £700 so maybe not as much as you think especially if you book early.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Mike48, sorry I just noticed I called you DJM in my first reply.
Apologies 

Incidentally, I have sailed hundreds of crossings to Caen and Cherbourg with BF in their early days and a few times to Santandare and P&O to Bilbao.
That was with a truck and in the days when they valued customers.
In also sung their praise, but no more!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyboy72 said:


> Hi djmotorhomer, we are taking that same crossing at the end of December and were wondering what to do with our fridge as the gas has to be turned off, did they provide a hook up to use?, thanks


Hi

No EHU supplied at all.We ran fridge on high the night before and opened the doors only if necessary before crossing. Everything was fine at the other end. Hope this helps.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

pippin said:


> Blimey Peter, do you really need a generator as big as that just to keep your fridge going?


There's a bit of a story behind it, as usual:

http://www.stationary-engine.co.uk/Espana/Espana3.htm

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

My apologies DJM, good to hear you are having a good time.

Happy and safe travels.

TM


----------

